# Soggy Bottoms Atv Park (Georgia)



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

Come out and Join us this weekend.
For more information check us out on facebook.com/soggybottomsatvpark
Hope to see everyone out playin in the mud!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Craig, what style pit are you planning on using for the May 14 race?


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like you guys arent that far from Sav.
Might have to get everybody here together and head that way!


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

greenkitty7 you have to ask brandon really cause i am not sure. (this is kim) 

lowcountrytj that sounds good hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

really is a great park guys! join us this coming weekend for the first ever race at soggy bottoms!


----------

